# What are some good choices.



## jTC (Sep 27, 2010)

I jog with my two big dogs each morning which are always on leash. I have been confronted about 6 times in the last 6 weeks by either dogs running loose or owners walking with their unleashed dogs. The other day I ran into a pack of 3 large dogs off leash and was able to avoid them before they seen us. I have called the police dept each time and to be honest I don't think they really take the problem serious. I have a "streetwise baton" stunner which is supposed to be very powerful but it is only 18" inches long. Thats a little closer then I want to be to an aggresive dog. I also sometimes carry a 3 ft long 1 in. wood club but with 140 total pounds of my own dogs to be held back and trying to deliver a powerful blow with one hand would be a challange. Dog attacks can be lethal. You have to also consider that there could be more then 1 dog to deal with. It may be hard for some to understand who don't own dogs, but I would defend these two dogs with my life because I know they would do the same for me. My dogs won't even give a dog a second look if its across the street with its owner and on a leash but if its off leash and charges us, theres going to be a problem. I am considering a handgun although I would hate to use it on a dog. I bounce around a lot jogging and would like suggestions on which gun would be a good choice that is lightweight, safe and won't be a problem for jogging.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Jogging with a handgun is not an easy proposition but Ruger LCP .380 is probably your best bet @ 10 oz... 
I also carry a small can of pepper-spray for first-line use against either four-legged or two-legged "dogs"... 'course that can be tricky depending on the wind factor... but I feel better having it as an alternative deterrent to try before slinging lead if possible. (Edit: Oh I just read your post in another string stating you're already carrying pepperspray... hmmm.) 

I know dog situations can unfold fast sometimes but I wouldn't be shooting anyone's dog unless it was clear that your dog(s) is(are) in mortal danger... i.e. after first contact. I'm sure you already know that dogs can do a lot of "testing" before they go for a kill... Contact often only lasts a second or two and they go their seperate ways. You might want to consider exercizing your dogs in a whole different area too, even if you have to drive somewhere a few minutes away to a park or somewhere. The prospect of actually shooting someone's dog can be fraught with many varieties of dicey entanglements!


----------



## jTC (Sep 27, 2010)

*dog attack*

Thanks for your response and I agree. I would never want to have to resort to something like that. I love dogs. However some dogs are capable of killing. The encounter you describe of dogs sizing each other up is a very close encounter. I have been in dog parks where dogs have mixed it up and even seen the dog turn around and bite their own owner as he was trying to break it up. I have a 18" powerful "streetwise baton" that can discharge with enough force to put someone or a dog down. Again, very close encounter to use it. I would still carry something like that even if I carried a gun as my first line of defense. The baton takes 3-5 sec to deliver a shock which may seem like a life time in such a situation. I'm not sure the assaliant would necessarily hold still that long for me to deliver the shock.
jtc


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Arming yourself is never a bad idea, however I think some sort of mace or pepper spray would be more appropriate for your situation. You could also back that up with a firearm just to be sure, but pulling a gun while holding on to your dog and then trying to make sure you don't hit your dog......just buy some pepper spray.


----------



## jTC (Sep 27, 2010)

*pepper spray*

Good points indeed. I know of course that police officers are often involved in foot chases and they carry handguns while running. I am wondering what your thoughts are on pepper spray as a defense. Are you completly confident it would avert a dog attack. I have heard both that it would and others were not too sure if it would on some dogs. By the way, I don't necessarily have a problem with pits as one of my own is a pit/lab mix and I think she is the best dog on the planet.


----------



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

+1 Pepper Spray 
It will deter bears i hope it would stop a dog :}


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the spray would be effective on dogs, however it's always wise to back-up non-lethal weapons with lethal ones. Most cops are trained to never employ non-lethal weapons unless they have another officer covering them with a firearm. Normally I think the non-lethal weapons should be bypassed by civilians because you can't cover yourself while employing them. However you encounter a specific and routine threat where a spray would probably be plenty effective. A fanny pack or something with spray and a firearm would be my choice. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## jTC (Sep 27, 2010)

*cop calls*

Well, I have wondered something for a while so I thought I would ask it here so maybe someone can find the flaw in my thinking. I have called our local police dept. about 6 times in the past 6 weeks about loose dogs. The first time I didn't know there were 2 different phone numbers and I called 911 after telling her that there were 2 pits running loose she gave me the non emergeny number. I sort of believe this is an emergency as there was kids walking to school near by. At least the potential was there for a problem. Lets say for instance I had called to report some knucklehead was in the street with a handgun twirling it around his finger. I bet half the PD would have showed up . This is what spurred me into thinking about buying a handgun. I feel like your sort of on your own and if me or my dogs were attacked I would at least have a backup since the local PD don't see it as an emergency. Whatever took place would be over before they arrived. I think both senerios have the potential to be deadly and both should be taken seriously by the PD.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

There are plenty of reasons not to put the responsibility of your personal safety in the hands of others. Take some NRA handgun training courses if you're not already trained and arm yourself. If you have a family, most people here would probably agree that not taking responsibility for their and your safety is irresponsible. Stick around this forum, do some searches about different things and read alot. There's plenty of good people with good ideas and opinions. Stay safe.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Facts ?*



Gold said:


> +1 Pepper Spray
> It will deter bears i hope it would stop a dog :}


Do you have info to cite on "bear deterrence" ?
Or other info on dog/smaller wildlife deterrence ?
I'm not bad-mouthing you, just interested in one of my "favorite subjects" as a wilderness hiker.

We have both black bears and mountain lions.
People attacks are quite rare, but two lion attacks occurred nearby in the last year.
1. Daytime. Outside at the man's property. He was unarmed, and EXTREMELY lucky to survive by crawling under his pickup.
It was tracked and terminated. A young male.
2. Daytime. A rabid lion tried to get into a house front door with a "metal security frame". Owner dispatched it with a shotgun.

Plus a black bear who was "removed" 50 miles. Twice. On his third return he was observed
watching children at a bus stop. State Fish & Wildlife "rules" required his "dispatch". Promptly done.

Rabid animal (small) attacks are more frequent. Think skunk/raccoon/fox up to coyote size.
I have been told pepper spray will not deter rabid animals.
Supposedly their central nervous system has "crossed wires".
I don't know if this is true. But, I do not rely on pepper spray.
Your "personal survival rules" may dffer.


----------



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

Zookeeper Jack Hanna Uses Pepper Spray to Save Hikers From Bear - ABC News


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Do you have info to cite on "bear deterrence" ?


 Here you go.


----------



## jTC (Sep 27, 2010)

*trigger finger*

I tell ya, if I came that close to a bear I would probably (barely) be able to depress the nozzle on a can of pepper spray. Good thing Mr. Hanna had that with him or the outcome could have been ugly. I know they have some spray at Cabela's that they advertise to be effective against a bear. I just went to a place around Williams Arizona that just opened that is called Bearizona. You drive your car through and the bear are walking all around the car. It was a little scarey even being in the car.
jtc


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

jTC said:


> Good points indeed. I know of course that police officers are often involved in foot chases and they carry handguns while running. I am wondering what your thoughts are on pepper spray as a defense. Are you completly confident it would avert a dog attack. I have heard both that it would and others were not too sure if it would on some dogs. By the way, I don't necessarily have a problem with pits as one of my own is a pit/lab mix and I think she is the best dog on the planet.


Dogs have very sensitive noses and membranes and pepper spray works exceedingly well on them. Dog-specific sprays are less powerful than human sprays. I would get the human spray and carry one. Get one that has at least 12' of spray range. Some of the mini-sprays (key-chain versions) only spray about 6'.

Buy one that is available as an "inert practice" spray too. Buy one real one and one inert one (but they must be identical). This is easy to find on-line. Harder to find at stores.

Practice with the inert spray so you know the range. Every 3 or 4 months make one spray (short spray) on the real one to make sure it still has good range. Most sprays are good for about 18 seconds of spray, and 1 second on-target is all you need. Immediately after using the spray (the real one) rinse the nozzle off with plenty of hot running water or the nozzle will gum up and will not work the next time.

See: Redhotpepperspray.com

Also Google: "Pepper spray laws, by state" and make sure you are OK to carry in your state.


----------

